# lets go fish.



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

ah' gots' been castin' some lot lately and feel ah' am gittin' pretty proficient. ah' would likes t'start catchin' some fish at some point. ah' gots' some hobie kayak and ah' am takin' some vacashun time durin' de holidays. If anyone be hankerin' aftah go fishin' we kin make some plans and meet down somewhere cuz' I need some damn help. Even if ya' guys wanna go wade around da damn coastline ah' am waaay down wid dat. ah' gots'ta some solid 30 days. ah' live in freepo't so's holla at me. What it is, Mama! late. What it is, Mama!

(if you are not a jive talker than you can google a jive translator and send a message back via jive, it's my native language) 

baaadbye.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

You back in town?


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I am back. God bless Americu!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

As long as you don't mind coming to the west side, I'll find some time. Lets go rip some lips.
L8, Harry


----------

